# super stale gasoline.



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

*We all know that really stale gasoline doesn't burn well in engines. 
I get stale gas from scrap car haulers, to thin the oil for my waste oil shop heater. In summer I have my big air compressor set up to burn it once the engine is warmed up. It won't run on it in the winter even when warmed up and with preheated intake air. Naekid posted a thread about acetone improving milage etc. This discussion got the gerbils running, so I finally got around to adding 1/2 oz of acetone to a gallon of stale gas. it runs well, the temp outside was about 10*F , the compressor is in an old cube van so it warms its own environment somewhat, but after about an hour the compressor restarted on the mixture. Might not work on an OBD2 or 3 engine but it works on a carbureted engine.


----------



## dademoss (Aug 6, 2011)

Good to know, I have a couple non-computer/non FI vehicles around


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

just a bit of an update, second day on the stale fuel, burnt through the first gallon, well at least it is gone, the jug had a crack in it. this time I just ran the compressor as I would on fresh gas. Start it on propane to keep from fouling the plugs, fill the air tanks, and then shut it down. it re started several times during the day on just stale gas, although it fouled a plug, but it fouls plugs easily on start up, so I won't blame the fuel. 
Propane start up is another good trick to know. I use a tiger torch, also known as a weed burner, to prime engines that have poor or no fuel, no more pouring raw gas down the carb. lets you run and engine for more than a few seconds to pull up fuel or just to test fire it.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Just being nosey here,

But , would it be wise or not to use one of those 1lb propane torches to help start a small 8 hp gas engine, that's been sitting and hard to start 

just point the torch into the carb (instead of spray ether)and open the valve for maybe 5 seconds , then start. ?

Sound like it may work, because I have converted gas engines to propane in the past. Just how much propane would not be well controlled..


Jim


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I start all kinds of engines using propane, it has a very wide mixture zone, and you really can't hurt anything, unless you fill a building with vapor. I much prefer it to using a splash of gasoline. and it doesn't dry things out like either or have the over speed danger of either.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

I've found that treating old/stale fuel with priG for gas and priD for diesel works really well to "refresh" it.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Lacquer thinner also works excellent as a stale gasoline rejuvenator


----------

